
Animating Meteorite Impacts - starship9
https://nishanksaini.netlify.com/2019/06/24/where-they-fell-looking-at-meteorites/
======
_nalply
For me something stood out immediately: Over sparsely populated areas only
very few impacts were reported. A snark would be that meteorites are evil and
were trying to fall on people's head. A sober conclusion would be that there
just weren't people to watch a meteorite impact.

